# Forklift motor



## Bimmerbaz (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi all,


I have managed to get hold of this DC motor and was looking for some spec to work out if I can use it for a small car conversion. It came out of Nissan forklift HR01.
Can any one shed some light on it?


Cheers Barry


https://photos.app.goo.gl/wN5dxstqSfBkApym6


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Bimmerbaz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I have managed to get hold of this DC motor and was looking for some spec to work out if I can use it for a small car conversion. It came out of Nissan forklift HR01.
> ...


Hi Barry,

How small of a car? Motor is rated at less than 5 hp. 

Not that I think it matters with this particular motor, but we need more info than a model # and close-up of name plate. Size, weight, photos from several vantage points, intended application, etc.

Regards,

major


----------



## Bimmerbaz (Dec 15, 2018)

Hiya, 


I have added photos of size and length . Its a 48v motor and I have done a couple of tests on it. 
At 12v it was doing 2500 Rpm and max no load amps about 50
At 24v It was doing 3500 Rpm and max no load amps of about 90.


I want to put into Daihatsu Sirion as a test project. 


I would also like to build my own controller and I am looking at optiond for that.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
That looks like a drive motor - you will find a very handy female spline adapter inside the brake on one end

It's a little small for a car - If I was you I would keep looking for something a wee bit bigger
I suspect it's about 40 kg in weight 

For a controller look at the Paul and Sabrina open source controller


----------



## Bimmerbaz (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks. I will use the motor to start with as thats what i have. I have been looking at pauls controller but all the links on wiki dont work. Are there any other options. I have the IGBT out of the forklift and they are 500 amp 300v . I would like to use those in the build as my budget is not large. 

Cheers Barry


----------



## zsnemeth (Jan 4, 2012)

Bimmerbaz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I have managed to get hold of this DC motor and was looking for some spec to work out if I can use it for a small car conversion. It came out of Nissan forklift HR01.
> ...



This motors diameter about 8.5inch, I've used two of them in my MGB build.
They were in series physically and parallel electrically, without gearbox, connected straight to de prop shaft and the diff. I've used Paul&Sabrina controller first at 96V, then 136ish.
The small end motor shaft and the splines the same size as the early 90's Suzuki 1.3L clutchdisk, for the drive end shaft and splines you'll need an MGB gearbox end yoke, it is perfect fit. EDIT: I remembered wrong, I've got the driveend yoke from the forkliftshop end welded together with the MGB end yoke, sorry. EDIT

Was able to spin the wheels, tried not to do, as the MGB driveshafts were weakish.


I've found few pictures:


----------



## Bimmerbaz (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi,


Thanks very much for the info and pictures. Nice to see another motor. Did you get any specs on the motors or just went ahead. What controller did you use. I am at that stage now. 


Cheers Barry


----------



## zsnemeth (Jan 4, 2012)

Bimmerbaz said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Thanks very much for the info and pictures. Nice to see another motor. Did you get any specs on the motors or just went ahead. What controller did you use. I am at that stage now.
> ...



I don't know what you mean about "any specs on the motors", but the these motors have one set of four carbon brushes, the warp9 and a lot of other nearly same size drive motors have 2 set of four brushes, so I've connected them in parallel at 132Volt nominal and limited the current for 400Amps, so each motor got max. 132V and 200Amps.
As I had electric reverse, I couldn't advance the brushes, that's why the voltage limit.



Probably, You'll be able to use that motor in a small car with a gearbox, but don't expect too much...


I've got a Kelly controller for testing, at 72V 100Amp, it was able to move the car on level ground, but that's it, then i had a Paul&Sabrina controller.


----------

